# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  HSL:n linja-autoja muualla / tilaajavärityksellisiä autoja "ulkopuolella" alueensa

## luukas79

Heipsan.

Kävin tuossa viime viikolla Ahvenanmaalla ja huomasin ainakin Maarianhaminan sisäisessä liikenteessä tutun värisiä VDL:iä - silmään pisti toki HSL:n väritys - toki liikennöitsijän yms. tunnukset oli otettu pois (lähempänä tarkastelussa toki huomasin jopa viimeiset mainostarroituksen) mutta väritys oli jäänyt hösseliksi. 

Toki autoja siirtyy maakuntiin, moni jää jopa vanhaan väritykseen ainakin jos ei ole tilaajavärityksestä kyse. Tämä yksilössä kiinnitti siis huomioon että oli aika uusi VDL ja viel osittain siis Hösselin värityksessä.

Tässä jäi siis mielenkiintoa kysyä, kuinka paljon vanhoja tai ei niin vanhoja linjureita siirtyy maakuntiin yleisesti ja jotka syystä tai toisesta jää vanhaan alueensa/liikennöitsijän väritykseen linjaliikenteessä?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Heipsan.
> 
> Kävin tuossa viime viikolla Ahvenanmaalla ja huomasin ainakin Maarianhaminan sisäisessä liikenteessä tutun värisiä VDL:iä - silmään pisti toki HSL:n väritys - toki liikennöitsijän yms. tunnukset oli otettu pois (lähempänä tarkastelussa toki huomasin jopa viimeiset mainostarroituksen) mutta väritys oli jäänyt hösseliksi. 
> 
> Toki autoja siirtyy maakuntiin, moni jää jopa vanhaan väritykseen ainakin jos ei ole tilaajavärityksestä kyse. Tämä yksilössä kiinnitti siis huomioon että oli aika uusi VDL ja viel osittain siis Hösselin värityksessä.
> 
> Tässä jäi siis mielenkiintoa kysyä, kuinka paljon vanhoja tai ei niin vanhoja linjureita siirtyy maakuntiin yleisesti ja jotka syystä tai toisesta jää vanhaan alueensa/liikennöitsijän väritykseen linjaliikenteessä?


Tämä on ex Åbergin Linja #19.

----------


## Star 701

> Tämä on ex Åbergin Linja #19.


Aiemmin kuulin, että tämä olisi lainassa VDL:ltä tuolla ja palautuisi jossain vaiheessa sitten takaisin. Toki tilannehan on voinut muuttua ja on jäänyt jäädäkseen..

----------


## killerpop

> Heipsan.
> Tässä jäi siis mielenkiintoa kysyä, kuinka paljon vanhoja tai ei niin vanhoja linjureita siirtyy maakuntiin yleisesti ja jotka syystä tai toisesta jää vanhaan alueensa/liikennöitsijän väritykseen linjaliikenteessä?


Aiemmin enemmän, ehkä tulevaisuudesa vähemmän. Monin paikoin kilpailutetussa liikenteessä alkaa olla jo kalustovaatimukset sellaiset, ettei edes ihan muutaman vuoden nuoria autoja kannata tarjota.

Hämeenlinna on ollut kyllä varsinaisten tilaajavärien sekamelska ja nyt uusiin sopimuksiin sielläkin vaaditaan omat tilaajavärit. Ehkä juuri siksi, että kalusto oli paikoitellen hyvin kirjavaa ulkonäöltään.

----------


## eemeli113

Hämeenlinnassa on Inter Kuljetuksella käytössä kaksi HSL-väritteistä Volvoa, jotka ovat entisiä Tammelundin Liikenteen v. 2010 autoja.




> Hämeenlinna on ollut kyllä varsinaisten tilaajavärien sekamelska ja nyt uusiin sopimuksiin sielläkin vaaditaan omat tilaajavärit. Ehkä juuri siksi, että kalusto oli paikoitellen hyvin kirjavaa ulkonäöltään.


Eikä tämä muutu miksikään vielä hetkeen. Muutama pitkä sopimus ehti alkaa ennen tilaajavärivaatimusta, joten näissä sopimuksissa nähdään sekamelskaa vielä useamman vuoden ajan. Joissakin uudemmissa sopimuksissa tilaajavärin ohella on hyväksytty myös yrityksen oman brändin mukainen väritys.

Offtopicina mainittakoon, että Hämeenlinnan joukkoliikennetoiminta on aika uskomatonta sähläystä. Aikatauluissa on keskenään ristiriitoja eikä linjastossa tunnu olevan sitä pienintäkään tolkkua. Ei yllätä tämä väritysasiakaan.

----------


## Zambo

> Aiemmin enemmän, ehkä tulevaisuudesa vähemmän. Monin paikoin kilpailutetussa liikenteessä alkaa olla jo kalustovaatimukset sellaiset, ettei edes ihan muutaman vuoden nuoria autoja kannata tarjota.


Monilla pienemmilläkin paikkakunnilla vaaditaan jo sähköbusseja tai pisteillä kannustetaan. Tulevina vuosina on tietysti pakko ostaa uutta, mutta jossain vaiheessa auennee käytetyillekin täysin uudet markkinat. Toki vaihtoehtona on tekniikan niin nopea kehittyminen, että vain romukauppias halua kymmenen vuoden ikäisen sähköbussin.

----------


## Melamies

Olettaako HSL, että bussit poistuvat heidän tilaamastaan liikenteestä vain romuttamolle? HSL ei ole siis asettanut vaatimusta, että heidän tilaajavärityksessä olevilla busseilla ei saa liikennöidä muualla.

----------


## paltsu

> Olettaako HSL, että bussit poistuvat heidän tilaamastaan liikenteestä vain romuttamolle? HSL ei ole siis asettanut vaatimusta, että heidän tilaajavärityksessä olevilla busseilla ei saa liikennöidä muualla.


Myös Oulussa on nähty pari Volvo 8700LE telibussia HSL tilaajaväreissä liikennöimässä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ja Schöneichessa on ratikoissa HKL:n värit

----------


## killerpop

> Hämeenlinnassa on Inter Kuljetuksella käytössä kaksi HSL-väritteistä Volvoa, jotka ovat entisiä Tammelundin Liikenteen v. 2010 autoja.


Jos listais kaikki Hämeenlinnassa käytetyt tilaajaväritykset, listasta tulisi aika pitkä. Ehkä sekavin aika osuu noin 2017 vuoden tienoille jolloin ajossa oli samanaikaisesti HSL:n, Nyssen ja Tukholman tunnistettavia värityksiä.

Pekolallahan oli  ja lienee edelleen Västtrafikin sinisiä autoja, tosin koristeltuna omalla keltaisella raidalla ja yhtiön nimi sentäs teipattuna.

Vekka Groupilla on edelleen muutamaa Norjasta tuttua väritystä.

Inter Kuljetuksella taisi olla Tukholman ja HSL:n lisäksi pari autoa myös Skånetrafikin väreissä. Ja hiljan tuli uusi auto jossa on vissiin vanha Länstrafikenin väritys

----------


## hylje

> Ja Schöneichessa on ratikoissa HKL:n värit


Ei ole, ne on sikäläiset värit. Jotka ovat samat kuin Helsingin ratikoiden värit.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ei ole, ne on sikäläiset värit. Jotka ovat samat kuin Helsingin ratikoiden värit.


Eikö tuo ole hiustenhalkomista? Vai onko Hämeenlinnassakin sikäläiset värit, jotka vain sattuvat olemaan samat kuin Helsingin/Tukholman/Oslon bussien värit? Schöneichen ratikoiden kuosi oli kuitenkin erilainen kunnes hankkivat HKL:ltä HKL-väritettyjä Articeja.

----------


## eemeli113

> Eikö tuo ole hiustenhalkomista? Vai onko Hämeenlinnassakin sikäläiset värit, jotka vain sattuvat olemaan samat kuin Helsingin/Tukholman/Oslon bussien värit? Schöneichen ratikoiden kuosi oli kuitenkin erilainen kunnes hankkivat HKL:ltä HKL-väritettyjä Articeja.


Hauskana kuriositeettina mainittakoon, että Hämeenlinna-Janakkala-sopimuksessa oli muistaakseni vaatimuksena yhtenäinen väritys. Liikennettä varten Vekka toi 6kpl vaaleanvihreitä Volvoja Oslosta ja yhden vaaleansinisen bussin Ruotsista. Sininen maalattiin vihreäksi ja väri kelpasi kaupungille. Oliko tämä yksi maalattu auto firman oma väri, Oslon tilaajaväri vai kaupungin väri?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hauskana kuriositeettina mainittakoon, että Hämeenlinna-Janakkala-sopimuksessa oli muistaakseni vaatimuksena yhtenäinen väritys. Liikennettä varten Vekka toi 6kpl vaaleanvihreitä Volvoja Oslosta ja yhden vaaleansinisen bussin Ruotsista. Sininen maalattiin vihreäksi ja väri kelpasi kaupungille. Oliko tämä yksi maalattu auto firman oma väri, Oslon tilaajaväri vai kaupungin väri?


Ehkäpä se oli edellisten yhdistelmä, kyse on kuitenkin tästä autosta.

Kaunasin (Liettua) polttomoottoribussien väriksi vakiintui jossain vaiheessa Tukholmasta tuttu nk. SL-röd. Ensin SL-punaisia busseja virtasi sinne todellakin Tukholmasta, mutta pian jotakuinkin samanlainen väritys vakiintui todellakin Kaunasin diesel- ja kaasubussien (=ei johdinautojen) viralliseksi väriksi ts. uusikin kalusto maalattiin punaiseksi, samoin eri paikkakunnilta käytettynä tulleet autot.

----------


## 8.6

> Kaunasin (Liettua) polttomoottoribussien väriksi vakiintui jossain vaiheessa Tukholmasta tuttu nk. SL-röd. Ensin SL-punaisia busseja virtasi sinne todellakin Tukholmasta, mutta pian jotakuinkin samanlainen väritys vakiintui todellakin Kaunasin diesel- ja kaasubussien (=ei johdinautojen) viralliseksi väriksi ts. uusikin kalusto maalattiin punaiseksi, samoin eri paikkakunnilta käytettynä tulleet autot.


Mikkeli sai samalla tavoin Lentoparkin värityksen "tilaajavärityksekseen". Soisalon liikenne oli hankkinut Lentoparkilta useita Citywidejä, ja Mikkelin kaupunki vaati uuteen sopimukseen yhtenäisen värityksen, jolloin tehdasuudet ja muualta hankitut autot saivat myös saman värityksen, jottei Citywidejä tarvinnut maalata uudelleen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkäpä se oli edellisten yhdistelmä, kyse on kuitenkin tästä autosta.


Hauska kerrostuma kahta eri tilaajaväritystä. Västtrafikin värityksessä lastenvaunutilan kohdalla oleva ovi/ovet on maalattu oranssiksi ja ovien yläosa jää usein maalaamatta, vaikka bussi maalattaisiin muuten. Niin on käynyt tässäkin ja ovet kertovat Västtrafik-taustasta. Oslon seudun Ruter-liikenteeseen ei ole kuitenkaan taidettu viedä käytettyä kalustoa Västtrafik-liikenteestä ainakaan Ruterin nykyisen limenvihreän värityksen aikana.




> Mikkeli sai samalla tavoin Lentoparkin värityksen "tilaajavärityksekseen". Soisalon liikenne oli hankkinut Lentoparkilta useita Citywidejä, ja Mikkelin kaupunki vaati uuteen sopimukseen yhtenäisen värityksen, jolloin tehdasuudet ja muualta hankitut autot saivat myös saman värityksen, jottei Citywidejä tarvinnut maalata uudelleen.


Lentoparkin punainen pohjaväri on sentäs aika geneerinen punainen eikä maalauksessa ole lainkaan kuviointia, joten Mikkelin busseja ei tunnistaisi Lentoparkin värisiksi, jos asiaa ei tietäisi.

----------


## killerpop

Harvemmin jaksan innostua mistään tilaajaväritysketjusta, mutta tämä on kyllä poikkeus.

Suomessahan ei ollut oikeastaan mitään tilaajavärityksiä ennen 2007, jos muistelen oikein, Nyssen edeltäjä Tampereen joukkoliikenne lanseerasi ensimmäisen tilaajavärin. Joka sekin oli vaan TKL:n värit  ja siihen sovitettuna operaattorin logot.

Mennän historiassa kuitenkin taaksepäin, joskus 1998 tuli rytinällä tanskalaisia busseja Suomeen ja ne oli paikallisissa keltaisissa väreissä. Näistä osa jäi kokokeltaisiksi koko suoritteen ajaksi, jotkut sentään sai Vantaan Liikenteen oranssia yllensä. Tilaajaväritys tuokin kaiketi.

Välillä Vaasan kaupungissa oli kovin sinivalkoikein edustus. Nyssen edeltäjäjän tilaajaväritys oli tullut jo voimaan. Vaasan Paikallisliikenteellä oli aika hulppea määrä sinivalkoisissa tilaajaväreissä kulkenutta bussia.

----------


## Melamies

> Mikkeli sai samalla tavoin Lentoparkin värityksen "tilaajavärityksekseen". Soisalon liikenne oli hankkinut Lentoparkilta useita Citywidejä, ja Mikkelin kaupunki vaati uuteen sopimukseen yhtenäisen värityksen, jolloin tehdasuudet ja muualta hankitut autot saivat myös saman värityksen, jottei Citywidejä tarvinnut maalata uudelleen.


Jos tuo on tilaajaan vaatimus, on punainen lopputulos kuitenkin yllättävä. Tällaisessa tapauksessa nimittäin yleensä yhtenäinen väritys olisi pelkkä valkoinen.

----------


## santeri82

Joku vuosi tai puolitoista vuotta sitten Mikkelissä asuva pikkuveljeni oli bongannut HSL-värityksessä olevan VDL:n ajamasta paikallista katuria. Lähetti mulle kuvankin, mutta en sitä tähän hätään nyt löytänyt. Auton sisällä oli kuulemma vielä HSL:n mainostarratkin paikoillaan!

----------


## kuukanko

Eiköhän se ollut Soisalon Liikenteen 25, entinen Tammelundin Liikenteen 24. Kovin kauaa se ei ehtinyt olla Mikkelissä varsinaisissa HSL-väreissä, kun se naamioitiin yksiväriseksi maalaamalla takaosan valkoinen samalla sinisellä mitä HSL-värityksen etuosa on. Nyttemmin se on saanut tässä ketjussa mainitun punaisen värityksen.

----------


## MB1

Mikkelissä liikkui tänään linjalla 2 T sinivalkoinen VDL

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikkelissä liikkui tänään linjalla 2 T sinivalkoinen VDL


Tämä lienee ex. Transdev 1264 XML-608.

----------


## SD202

> Mennän historiassa kuitenkin taaksepäin, joskus 1998 tuli rytinällä tanskalaisia busseja Suomeen ja ne oli paikallisissa keltaisissa väreissä. Näistä osa jäi kokokeltaisiksi koko suoritteen ajaksi, jotkut sentään sai Vantaan Liikenteen oranssia yllensä. Tilaajaväritys tuokin kaiketi.


Taisipa joihinkin busseihin jäädä vielä tanskankielisä ohjetarrojakin. Tanskankielinen mainos auton takaosassa oli sekin varsin erikoinen näky Vantaalla liikennöivässä bussissa.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kuukkeli25

Savonlinnassa tänään linjalla 4 Turusta rantautunut 961 föli-väreissä ilman föli-tekstejä ja föli-liljaa.

----------


## LimoSWN

Yllätyin nähdessäni kuvan


Exex. TammeLund # 26 KMC-420 Tokeen Liikenteellä Tampeeella 


KMC-420 VDL - Citea LLE120.225 - Citea LLE120.225 Matalalattiainen yksikerroksinen (CE) 2ov 6692cm3 A
Käyttöönotto: 27.12.2012
Katsastettu: 20.9.2021
Seur.kats.: 20.9.2021 - 20.9.2022
Vakuutus: IF
Omist: VDL Bus & Coach Finland Oy, 2138771-8, VANTAA Halt: TOKEEN LIIKENNE OY, 0619020-4, ORIVESI
Lisätiedot: https://url.02rekkari.fi/24BsPwHkYT
Linkki voimassa 24h ( 07.10.2021 22.31 asti ) 
Lähde: Traficom 

Näet ajoneuvon historia- ja tekniset tiedot tästä linkistä: https://url.02rekkari.fi/24BsPwHkYT
Linkki voimassa 24h (07.10.2021 22.33 asti ) 
Lähde: Traficom

----------


## kuukanko

> Kisinoviin on saapunut VDL busseja. Kuvassa näyttäisi olevan Transdevin entisiä VDL:iä. Uutisessa lukee että ovat saapuneet Alankomaista.


Ei olla enää "Paikallisliikennettä muualla Suomessa" -alifoorumin rajoissa, mutta laitan silti tähän ketjuun havainnon, että nuo Kisinovin ex-Transdevit ovat siellä HSL-väreissä.

----------


## Neoplan

Hämeenlinnassa ajelee Reissu Ruodin 36.
https://jno.1g.fi/kuvat/erikoisteema...IMG_19171A.jpg

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ei ole, ne on sikäläiset värit. Jotka ovat samat kuin Helsingin ratikoiden värit.


Saksassa tosiaan on 3 kpl Helsinki värisiä Artic vaunua, liikennöitsijä on SRS. Sen vahvistaa jopa HKL. Niille on lupa siellä, että ovat Helsingin väreissä. 401 =51, 402 =52, tehtaalta suoraan, Helsingin sarjan jälkeen toimitettu =53

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

Laitetaan tänne, kun ei parempaakaan ketjua löytynyt.

HS Helsinki | Roomassa kulkee vanha HSL:n bussi, jossa on ohjeet suomeksi  miten bussi päätyi Italiaan?: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...a582ae1fdd7645

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Laitetaan tänne, kun ei parempaakaan ketjua löytynyt.
> 
> HS Helsinki | Roomassa kulkee vanha HSL:n bussi, jossa on ohjeet suomeksi  miten bussi päätyi Italiaan?: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/helsinki/...a582ae1fdd7645


Nobina #835 näyttää olevan.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

Oulussa on läytössä siniväriset Ex Transdev 523 ja 522.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Oulussa on läytössä siniväriset Ex Transdev 523 ja 522.


Eikös siellä ole myös ex TDF #521?

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> Eikös siellä ole myös ex TDF #521?


Kyllähän se on.

----------

